# Água do Mar Fria no Algarve, Verão de 2012



## frederico (13 Jul 2012 às 07:44)

Tenho reparado que este ano a água do mar na costa algarvia está muito fria. A bóia de Faro tem registado sistematicamente temperaturas de 17ºC ou 18ºC, quando os valores médios para esta altura do ano rondam os 22ºC no Cabo de Santa Maria, os 20ºC em São Vicente e os 24ºC na Foz do Guadiana. Não me recordo de uma situação assim na região!


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jul 2012 às 11:47)

É mesmo muito mau  E eu vou estar lá pra semana


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2012 às 12:10)

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Noticias/Noticias/content/Baleia-corcunda-entrou-na-Ria-Formosa?bl=1


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2012 às 13:25)

Pois é este ano está difícil, isto deve ser do vento que temos tido de N/NW e tem trazido correntes de latitudes mais a norte, e é junto a costa que ela está mais fria.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

Muitas semanas com Nortada na costa Ocidental e na parte Oeste do Algarve, e muita "Oestada" no resto do Algarve, portanto muito _upwelling_ sucessivo junto à costa, só podia dar em água gelada por todo o lado.

Mesmo em meses de muita Nortada, pelo menos alguns dias de Levante sempre ajudam a trazer alguma água mais quente pelo menos à zona Este do Algarve, e "amenizar" um pouco a coisa, mas até isso tem andado escasso, portanto o cenário é o esperado, infelizmente péssimo para banhos...




Norther disse:


> Pois é este ano está difícil, isto deve ser do vento que temos tido de N/NW e tem trazido correntes de latitudes mais a norte, e é junto a costa que ela está mais fria.



A Nortada não trás água fria de latitudes a Norte de Portugal (aliás a Nortada só está nesta faixa...), a água fria é agua mais profunda que vem à superfície exactamente nessa faixa costeira Ocidental devido à Nortada.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upwelling

Isso do arrastar água fria pode ser válido em parte para a zona Oeste do Algarve, onde a água fria ao longo da costa ocidental é algo arrastada para a zona Oeste do Algarve pelo vento de NW.
Mas o movimento de uma massa de água é bastante lento, até o facto de o vento virar para Levante e a água aquecer, não quer necessáriamente dizer que está a trazer assim tão depressa água quente de longe, mas antes de tudo, que o fenómento de upwelling está a ser quebrado, e assim também a "fonte" de água fria profunda.

Vendo a carta que foi colocada, e vendo que não há água acima dos 25º nada perto, bem para lá de Gibraltar só, acho que mesmo com Levante, não vamos ver tão depressa água muito morna pelo Algarve, apenas água menos fria, a não ser que o Levante se mantenha muitos dias (o que parece improvável).

O pior disto é que há um certo feedback: 

Muita Nortada arrefece mais a água costeira, que aumenta o contraste térmico terra-mar, que gera mais brisa, ou seja mais Nortada, que arrefece mais a água costeira, e repete e repete e repete. Portanto só com um evento mais prolongado de Levante isto se quebra...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2012 às 14:14)

Não é assim tão raro e já aconteceu no passado até mesmo em pleno mês de Agosto, existe um tópico no fórum e tudo http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/agua-no-algarve-mais-fria-3-graus-1284.html esta situação foi em Agosto de 2007.

Porque isso é raro ver-se a água fria mas já aconteceu no passado, logo não vejo nada de anormalidade. 

Para a malta do norte, a água deve estar quente, habituados a terem água a 15ºC/16ºC, a água a 18ºC é um verdadeiro caldinho. Assim dizem os amigos do norte que estão esta semana de férias cá.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jul 2012 às 14:25)

Um não, 18ºC não é um caldinho para nós lol. Também não faço praia aqui por isso. 18ºC é frio, e apenas mais um ou 2 graus do que tem estado aqui nas ultimas semanas.


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2012 às 14:57)

A água conduz mais facilmente o calor que o ar, ora o nosso corpo perde mais facilmente energia sob a forma de calor quando estamos dentro de água a 25ºC do que quando estamos sem roupa à mesma temperatura ao ar livre e à  sombra sem vento. Isto significa que para o nosso corpo uma diferença de um ou dois graus na temperatura dá água é significativa. 18ºC é sem dúvida uma temperatura fria, desconfortável para banhos, ora a bóia de Faro até tem tido muitos dias a 17ºC, nos últimos dias. Acima de 20ºC é que me parece aceitável para ir ao mar.


----------



## nelson972 (13 Jul 2012 às 21:10)

Estou de férias no sotavento, e nas praias raramente alguém vai à água...
Enquanto escrevo (21:00 horas) estão cerca de 30 graus e vento norte moderado.
Esta nortada dá lugar a vento de oeste (sw?) cerca das 13:00, uma mudança brusca que traz ar frio e húmido - o cheiro desta brisa marítima é fantástico!


----------



## Golden Fields (13 Jul 2012 às 21:54)

Até nas Canárias e costa de Marrocos parece estar gelada por esse mapa. Nas Baleares 

Nunca vi mar tão frio no Algarve como este Verão, uns primos meus já estiveram lá e dizem o mesmo. Como estará na 2ª quinzena de Julho alguém sabe?


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2012 às 22:01)

Golden Fields disse:


> Até nas Canárias e costa de Marrocos parece estar gelada por esse mapa. Nas Baleares
> 
> Nunca vi mar tão frio no Algarve como este Verão, uns primos meus já estiveram lá e dizem o mesmo. Como estará na 2ª quinzena de Julho alguém sabe?



Neste momento estão 17.4ºC na bóia de Faro 

Com água tão fria à entrada da segunda quinzena do mês não me parece que haja água quente tão cedo, lamento. Será necessária pelo menos uma quinzena de levante (ondulação de sueste ou sul) para vir água a temperaturas dentro da média.


----------



## Golden Fields (13 Jul 2012 às 22:15)




----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Ainda sou do tempo em que havia água a 26ºC em JUNHO na Manta Rota. Este ano isto está uma desgraça, nem a água do mar está decente. Irra, está tudo contra os portugueses, parece carma.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2012 às 22:20)

frederico disse:


> Neste momento estão 17.4ºC na bóia de Faro
> 
> Com água tão fria à entrada da segunda quinzena do mês não me parece que haja água quente tão cedo, lamento. Será necessária pelo menos uma quinzena de levante (ondulação de sueste ou sul) para vir água a temperaturas dentro da média.



Frederico, neste momento está uma valente nortada, para gelar mais um pouco a água.  Eu só vejo 2ªfeira e 3ªfeira com sueste e 4ª feira já temos novamente norte/noroeste, logo nem sei se a ondulação vira mesmo para sueste ou nem sequer muda.

O meu blog é que gosta disto faz disparar as visitas então a verem a ondulação e temperatura da água do mar, só nestes 13 dias vai já em 2000 Pageviews. O ano passado, na mesma altura tinha cerca de 700 pageviews.


----------



## Golden Fields (13 Jul 2012 às 22:22)

Enquanto isso temperaturas bem quentes aí em baixo..


----------



## amando96 (13 Jul 2012 às 22:24)

Fica ainda pior a diferença de estarem 32ºC fora e 18ºC dentro...

Ainda não percebo como a ilha de Tavira está a quase 20ºC de acordo com os termómetros.


----------



## Golden Fields (13 Jul 2012 às 22:27)

Sim mas este Verão cá para cima nem mar nem tempo quente, que comédia de estio, chove agora em Coimbra..


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2012 às 22:34)

Assim vê-se melhor. 












Na costa ocidental não tem nada de anormal, muitas vezes até está mais fria nesta altura. 
No Algarve pode estar mais quente nuns anos, mas costuma haver bastante variabilidade.
Eu já tenho dito isto noutros anos, no meu caso que evito sempre férias na altura mais cara do ano, meados Julho-finais de Agosto, tento fazer sempre férias em Setembro, mesmo que esteja a chover, a água do mar em Setembro é normalmente mais agradável do que na 1ª quinzena de Julho.

Aquela curva fria ao longo da costa parece quase conspiração  Mas não é, já foi explicado antes, upwelling. É até uma das razões para termos no prato dos melhores peixes do mundo em termos de qualidade, a sardinha agora é que está a engordar bem


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

O ano passado deixaram-me este comentário no meu blog:



> De alexandre souto a 11 de Julho de 2011 às 19:47
> 
> So esteve quente ate dia 6. Estou em albufeira e a agua parece a da ericeira, fria que nem chavelhos.



Por isso, não deve andar muito longe do ano passado.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jul 2012 às 23:29)

Água entre os 18 e os 20 não é assim tão fria, além disso podes aproveitar o momento em que a maré enche e sobe a areia quente da praia...


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2012 às 07:19)

Neste momento 16,8ºC na bóia de Faro 

Temperaturas de Inverno!


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2012 às 09:01)

E continua a cair. 

16.6ºC em Faro


----------



## Cenomaniano (15 Jul 2012 às 10:53)

É o efeito da nortada prolongada (NAO+)


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2012 às 11:02)

As mínimas também têm estado abaixo da média na costa sotavento. A ver se agora com a mudança da sinóptica as coisas mudam.


----------



## SMOL25 (15 Jul 2012 às 12:42)

Boas!

O ano passado estive na praia da rocha e achei a água bem fria e este ano que vou para altura parece-me que não vou ter sorte 

gostaria de saber o link para alguma estação metereologica na zona de altura, se houver claro...

Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2012 às 13:17)

frederico disse:


> As mínimas também têm estado abaixo da média na costa sotavento. A ver se agora com a mudança da sinóptica as coisas mudam.



As mínimas estão mais que boas, mais vale estar assim do que mínimas sempre tropicais como aconteceu em 2009 e 2010 em que existiu 54 noites tropicais durante o Verão, isso é que é fora do normal e não o normal, em que é insuportável dormir isso é que custa.  

A Água do mar está nesta altura a 17.7ºC, nada mau comparada com os 15.1ºC em Leixões aqui está um verdadeiro caldinho.  Fazem uma choradeira pior que a comunicação social. 

Não é essa temperatura da água (16.8ºC) que é no Inverno tens que ver bem os gráficos que no Inverno é  de 14ºC e não de 17ºC/18ºC.






Será que está assim tão diferente do ano passado? Está parecido a rondar os 18ºC, este ano ronda os 17ºC/18ºC e depois a partir desta altura é que começou a aquecer no ano passado. Por isso, não vejo nada de extraordinário para fazerem tanto alarido.

O Vince tem toda a razão, em Setembro a água está sempre mais quente do que nesta altura do ano.


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2012 às 16:07)

Em Monte Gordo, a água está a que temperatura?

Também me lembro de um ano ter apanhado a água fria em Armação de Pera, mas os anos em que apanhei água morna, no Algarve, foram bem mais frequentes do que os outros ( de água fria). Especialmente de Faro para Leste.

Este ano tem sido interessante verificar que até os animais alteraram o comportamento consoante a alteração das correntes.
Na verdade prova que esta situação, ocorre temporariamente já desde há muito, muito tempo e que existe uma adaptação dinâmica à alteração da temperatura no mar.

Também existe o alternativo turismo de praias fluviais ( para quem gosta), praticamente imune a este tipo de situações. Em rios, lagos ou barragens do interior, as temperaturas continuam elevadas, em especial em zonas baixas.

Em Castelo do Bode, longe de ser uma zona de grandes temperaturas estivais ( em comparação com os vales encaixados ou bacias de baixa altitude do interior), já apanhei a água  morna, mesmo em fases do verão menos quentes.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2012 às 17:27)

belem disse:


> Em Monte Gordo, a água está a que temperatura?
> 
> Também me lembro de um ano ter apanhado a água fria em Armação de Pera, mas os anos em que apanhei água morna, no Algarve, foram bem mais frequentes do que os outros ( de água fria). Especialmente de Faro para Leste.
> 
> ...



Para Monte Gordo, Praia Verde e Manta Rota basta adicionar uns 2 ou 3 ºC à temperatura da bóia de Faro. É uma zona assoreada e com temperaturas do ar mais quentes, e isso contribui para as diferenças em relação ao Cabo de Santa Maria.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jul 2012 às 20:15)

Boa tarde

Regressado recentemente do Algarve (zona de Armação de Pêra), posso afirmar com toda a certeza que os valores de temperatura da água se aproximaram dos 16ºC. E digo por experiência das águas do norte...
Segundo um pescador local, os peixes típicos do Algarve andam "mortiços", pouco móveis, "tolhidos" pelo frio das águas..."Menos mal, que a sardinha anda perto da costa".

Foram dias e dias de nortada, principalmente noturna, só virando o vento ao início da tarde para oeste. Com o vento a soprar forte, com rajadas constantes, a zona mais costeira sofreu de processo de "upwelling".

Na costa Oeste o "upwelling" é feito de forma oblíqua à costa mas no Algarve é feito de forma transversa à costa, sendo um processo intenso de afastamento de água superficial e afluência de águas profundas à costa Algarvia.
As águas só não estão mais frias porque a esta latitude as águas profundas são mais quentes do que na costa oeste, nomeadamente no norte. Se assim fosse, rapidamente teríamos todo o Algarve com águas a 14-15ºC.

Ainda há 2 semanas Málaga (já em pleno mediterrâneo) tinha a água da sua costa a uns míseros 16ºC (nos últimos dias tem andado mais alta devido à mudança dos ventos dominante.

No dia 12 estive a banhar-me no Algarve e sentia "gelo" ao entrar na água (os 30ºC pediam refresco...); no dia seguinte, dia 13, desloquei-me à Praia da Galé em plena costa atlântica no Alentejo e não tive problemas ao entrar na água, bem mais quente. E até a temperatura do ar era semelhante ao Algarve.

São contingências, e se nesta altura tudo treme nas águas do Algarve, lá para Agosto, quem sabe, a água esteja tipo "caldo", perto dos 25ºC. Só nos resta apreciar o que temos...

Deixo esta imagem do vento que sopra de terra; este afasta as águas mais quentes à superfície para longe da costa e permitem assim a subidas das frias e mais profundas águas do aceano para bem perto de terra:


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2012 às 08:30)

A anomalia há pouco mais de uma semana atrás (7 Julho)








No Algarve já vai aquecer um pouco com levante
Imagem da esquerda de ontem, da direita a previsão para amanhã


----------



## Norther (16 Jul 2012 às 11:24)

rozzo disse:


> Muitas semanas com Nortada na costa Ocidental e na parte Oeste do Algarve, e muita "Oestada" no resto do Algarve, portanto muito _upwelling_ sucessivo junto à costa, só podia dar em água gelada por todo o lado.
> 
> Mesmo em meses de muita Nortada, pelo menos alguns dias de Levante sempre ajudam a trazer alguma água mais quente pelo menos à zona Este do Algarve, e "amenizar" um pouco a coisa, mas até isso tem andado escasso, portanto o cenário é o esperado, infelizmente péssimo para banhos...
> 
> ...




Muito obrigado pela explicação rozzo 
Na 2ª semana de Agosto devo ir ate Albufeira e espero que a água esteja mais quentinha


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2012 às 12:22)

Os meses em que a água costuma estar mais quente são Agosto e Setembro. Julho não raras vezes tem a água mais fria que Setembro, mas estas temperaturas que têm sido registadas não são normais, normalmente a nortada desce a temperatura da água do mar para 18-20ºC, ora houve em dias recentes temperaturas próximas dos 16ºC. 

No Cabo de Santa Maria a nortada desce para 18-20ºC, o leste sobe para 23-25ºC, nortada ligeira e sudoeste à tarde deixa a água em torno dos 21-22ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2012 às 12:31)

frederico disse:


> Os meses em que a água costuma estar mais quente são Agosto e Setembro. Julho não raras vezes tem a água mais fria que Setembro, mas estas temperaturas que têm sido registadas não são normais, normalmente a nortada desce a temperatura da água do mar para 18-20ºC, ora houve em dias recentes temperaturas próximas dos 16ºC.
> 
> No Cabo de Santa Maria a nortada desce para 18-20ºC, o leste sobe para 23-25ºC, nortada ligeira e sudoeste à tarde deixa a água em torno dos 21-22ºC.



Disseste bem nortada ligeira é coisa pouco vista nesta 1ª quinzena. Esta noite foi a noite mais calma sem vento, ou não fosse ele estar levante hoje. A nortada foi sempre moderada a forte praticamente todas as noites, o que levou a arrefecimento da água do mar. Ele fez mais Oeste do que Sudoeste.


----------



## frederico (17 Jul 2012 às 10:53)

E a água continua gelada. 17.2ºC 

Serão necessários muitos e muitos dias de leste. 

O mar de Alborán também está frio, tal como o Golfo de Cádiz. Isto significa que a água que vier do Mediterrâneo para o Algarve virá fria. 

A ver se o Leste se aguenta até ao final do mês para a água ficar decente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jul 2012 às 11:04)

Boas,

Sim foi uma situação anormal para época do ano, ter as aguas tão frescas como temos tido, mas as boas noticias são, que o Levante veio com muita força e para ficar!! Ou seja as correntes quentes começam a funcionar e ontem a agua já tinha passado do gélido para a agua fresquinha, já para não falar dos 2 metroes nos sets!! Perfeitors na sua rebentação!!

Por tanto a água quente está encomendada para quem vier daqui a 4/5 dias para o Algarve, principalmente para esta zona! e recomendo que tragam a prancha de surf (para quem gosta claro)! Digo isto por conhecimento e não por ter visto algum modelo!!


----------



## Jota 21 (17 Jul 2012 às 22:42)

Tornado, vi uma imagem com a previsão da temperatura da água do mar para dia 19 num post teu noutro tópico. 
Onde se podem obter essas previsões? 
Obrigado.


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2012 às 15:19)

Temperatura regressa a valores mais normais para a época. 

20.4ºC neste momento na bóia de Faro. Em Tavira ou Monte Gordo já deve estar a 22ºC 

Ainda assim longe dos valores que os turistas procuram (25-26ºC).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2012 às 23:09)

Jota 21 disse:


> Tornado, vi uma imagem com a previsão da temperatura da água do mar para dia 19 num post teu noutro tópico.
> Onde se podem obter essas previsões?
> Obrigado.



http://forecast.maretec.org/


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jul 2012 às 13:21)

Obrigado. 
Já andei à procura e não encontrava em lado nenhum...


----------



## frederico (7 Ago 2012 às 03:15)

A água fria voltou. 17.6ºC na bóia de Faro 

Entretanto deve voltar a aquecer nos próximos dias.


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2012 às 03:03)

Cheguei à pouco do Algarve onde estive na ultima semana e meia, defacto a água está mais fresca do que é costume, mas mesmo assim não está muito má para a pratica balnear na minha opinião


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 09:06)

Parece que a zona mais oriental do Algarve pode ter problemas. A água quente avança e as algas também. Há toneladas de algas a aparecerem nas praias da Isla Cristina e Isla Canela, do outro lado do Guadiana. 

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/article/provincia/1327162/nueva/oleada/algas/las/playas.html


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2012 às 10:09)

Agreste disse:


> Parece que a zona mais oriental do Algarve pode ter problemas. A água quente avança e as algas também. Há toneladas de algas a aparecerem nas praias da Isla Cristina e Isla Canela, do outro lado do Guadiana.
> 
> http://www.huelvainformacion.es/article/provincia/1327162/nueva/oleada/algas/las/playas.html




Agricultura intensiva na Andaluzia e falta de água devida à seca extrema que se vive do lado de lá? Mera especulação.
Se calhar até tem sido bom não estar a haver muito levante este ano.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 11:35)

Vince disse:


> Agricultura intensiva na Andaluzia e falta de água devida à seca extrema que se vive do lado de lá? Mera especulação.
> Se calhar até tem sido bom não estar a haver muito levante este ano.



As análises da água em si não demonstram perda de qualidade mas as algas trazidas no fluxo e refluxo das marés acabam por se decompor. 

Quando chove tens períodos regulares de interdição para a apanha da ameijoa, conquilha e berbigão. Em junho houve interdição da apanha destes bivalves.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 17:12)

Agreste disse:


> As análises da água em si não demonstram perda de qualidade mas as algas trazidas no fluxo e refluxo das marés acabam por se decompor.
> 
> Quando chove tens períodos regulares de interdição para a apanha da ameijoa, conquilha e berbigão. Em junho houve interdição da apanha destes bivalves.



Desde de Junho que existe interdição da apanha de marisco no litoral Olhão/Faro, o último relatório do IPIMAR mantém proibida a apanha devido às toxinas DSP e PSP. Não me lembro de haver tanto tempo de interdição já são mais de 2 meses de interdição. http://www.inrb.pt/ipimar


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 17:34)

Interdição mas apenas no lado do mar (Ribeira de Quarteira - Barra da Fuzeta). Dentro da ria não há interdição.


----------



## frederico (22 Ago 2012 às 02:05)

A água do mar tem aquecido nos últimos dias. Ontem ou anteontem, já não me recordo, ocorreu algo interessante, a bóia de Leixões tinha a água mais quente que a bóia de Faro! A quase 21ºC! Valores muito raros para o Norte do país. 

Aqui no sotavento tem estado à volta dos 24ºC, pela Manta Rota e Praia Verde. Não se pode ligar à bóia de Faro pois neste tipo de eventos de levante o sotavento aquece mais, esta zona entre Tavira e a foz do Guadiana tem uma profundidade baixa, está assoreada devido aos bancos de sedimentos proveniente do Guadiana, para além disso o sotavento está sujeito com mais regularidade a ventos de sueste. É comum soprar vento de sueste no sotavento enquanto no barlavento está a soprar vento de sudoeste. E isso tem a sua influência na temperatura da água do mar.


----------

